# A little update on Snowy :)



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

It has been quite a while since I last posted and I just want to share some updates about Snowy to those who had followed my story.

To summarize, Snowy was diagnosed with ringworm back in mid-February. He was given Ketaconazole and Itraconazole but the medicine took away his appetite and caused him to lose a lot of weight. By mid-March, things had gotten so bad that he had to be put on IV drip 3 times due to dehydration. After that, things continued to go downhill. It was to the point where my poor boy couldn’t even walked properly without pain medication  I had to force feed him every day, and the poor boy would often peed and poop on himself coz he didn't have the strength to even walk to his litterbox. I cried everyday looking at him, fearing that I will lose him soon.

But thank god I manage to find a good feline vet who prescribed the right medication for him in mid-April. And following her advice, I started to bring Snowy in for Acupuncture sessions twice a week with another vet who specializes in Acupuncture. Things did not perk up immediately but I can definitely see the improvement. Snowy began to stagger less and less as weeks go by. And after about a month, he finally began to eat on his own again. 

It has been about 3 months since the ordeal first started, and I am so happy to say that he is finally back to normal self now after 16 sessions of Acupuncture. It has been 10 days since he stopped eating his pain medication, and his Acupuncture session has also went down to once a week now. His weight has also gone back up to 4.4 kg from his lowest which was 3.2 kg in April! He eats like a champ now and couldn’t stop running and jumping  

Thinking back, the months of March and April were really one of the darkest periods in my life. I couldn’t sleep and I couldn’t even eat then. I am so glad that my baby is finally back to normal and I would like to thank everyone who helped responded to my threads back then (^_^) And so, to celebrate, here are some before and after pics of my boy:










This was after he had gotten his 1st IV drip









Seeing this picture always bring tears to my eyes...this was was he was on his 2nd drip...


















My poor baby at his skinniest...









And this was him at the beginning of this month after finally getting a bath in 4 months time!









He loves to snuggle with me again at night now 









This was taken yesterday when I was letting him soak some sunshine









And this was taken today...back to his fluffy old self


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow. There is so much difference there - looks like 2 different cats.

Glad you found the right vet to get him sorted out - he looks adorable!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It's wonderful that Snowy recovered. This is what the power of love can do. He looks just beautiful.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow, that's a major change! Oh they look *so terrible* when they're really sick. Heartbreaking. Glad you have found a good vet.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Poor thing.. you can tell you both went through a lot together. I'm so glad he's finally feeling better. It can be hard to stay optimistic during dark times, especially when they're long-drawn or filled with ups and downs, but you guys have finally made it there. So congrats!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You're a GREAT meowmie, cpr. She looks so much better!!!   

She IS snow-colored...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

HE is snow-colored.


----------

